# Evan Bourne suspended AGAIN



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE (NYSE:WWE) has suspended Matthew Korklan (Evan Bourne®) for 60 days effective Tuesday, January 17 for his second violation of the company’s policy. *

http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2012/2012_01_17.jsp

Well there is your answer for the title switch


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

just beat me too it!! talk about stupid!!! who in their right minds would have 2 suspensions that close to each other! Dont think we will be seeing Evan much again!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Bourne to superstars(If that, FIRE HIM!). Push Kofi.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao This fucking clown.


----------



## Fishsticks (Dec 24, 2011)

"And I would like to take this time to wish Evan Bourne all the best in his future endeavors."


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Not surprising news after the blatant burial he took over the last couple of days. His own fault though. I wouldn't count on him coming back from this.


----------



## cp954 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow. How stupid can you get? Unbelievable.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fishsticks said:


> "And I would like to take this time to wish Evan Bourne all the best in his future endeavors."


this.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

stupid pot head.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

He must have got bored during his first suspension.

Kofi doesn't deserve to be stuck with this guy.All for a Kofi/Rhodes feud now for the IC title.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bye Bye Bourne


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

YOU FUCKED KOFI!


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Aww...There went my hopes for a Triple H vs Evan Bourne match


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I see no chance of him still being with the company by the end of 2012.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

What a fucking dumbass!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Vince, fire this fucking clown.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

That is it for Bourne, I think he will be released after his suspension. Feel bad for Kingston, but I guess Kingston can now challenge for the US title.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lolz This guy :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So its going to be Primo/Epico vs The Uso's for a few months? Great.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like Bourne, this is shame.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Wow... Seriously, what a fucking idiot.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

oh Bourne.. and here I was giving you a second chance and you blow it. 

Want to post an epic facepalm right now


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, what a stupid idiot.

Please separate Kofi from this fool, he deserves better.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Tenay: What the?! What's Ivan Korn doing in the Impact Zone?!
Taz: I dunno but I like dis right here... lookout! AIR KORN!


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

What an idiot.

Wasting an opportunity at having an amazing career at a dream job only few have reached, for some synthetic marijuana?

I have lost all respect for this clown.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Bye Bye Borne. I was happy to see him get a chance in the WWE as I have been a fan of his work from his pre-WWe days but he has no one to blame but himself for his failed WWE run.

As for the tag division now, I am not a huge fan of Morrison or Alex Riley in the ring, but bringing Morrison back and teaming him up with Riley somehow (their past problems with The MIz could be what brings them together) would be a decent face tag team replacement for Air-Boom.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn, such a talented guy too. Really like him, oh well this sucks


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Bet HHH swapped his piss test with Mason Ryan's.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I think this is pretty much the end of Evan Bourne.

Let's look forward to Airvan Borneo in TNA.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

FUCKING DAMNIT EVAN. He's one of my favorite wrestlers, but he's a real idiot outside the ring... God damnit.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hes here. Hes Here! Ivan Born is here in Orlando!!!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow.. he really like to be high.. They werent lying when they said Bourne likes to fly really high.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

to whoever called it before it even happened last night in the raw thread, congrats!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Kofi probably is thinking fuck him, time for me to shine, this guy is going to bring me down.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Fire this untalented piece of garbage already


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> *In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE (NYSE:WWE) has suspended Matthew Korklan (Evan Bourne®) for 60 days effective Tuesday, January 17 for his second violation of the company’s policy. *
> 
> Well there is your answer for the title switch


I can't find this anywhere on their website. Also, if he popped Tuesday (today) that wouldn't explain why they switched the titles; or it means he popped earlier and they just wanted him to lose and get suspended to rub it in his face that he is stupid. But, what's your source OP.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks like TNA will be getting a decent competitor in their X Division (after the usual 90 days thing), shame as I really liked Bourne and thought he could be a decent midcard act.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This guy is so fucking stupid.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SandyRavage said:


> *Damn, such a talented guy too.* Really like him, oh well this sucks


This. He can do things in that ring that practically nobody else can do, and was quite adored by the crowed along with Kofi. Why F it up? Sucks that he isn't as over as Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> He must have got bored during his first suspension.
> 
> Kofi doesn't deserve to be stuck with this guy.All for a Kofi/Rhodes feud now for the IC title.


That would be nice! :krs


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

How are you stupid enough to get caught again after you were suspended? Might as well call him Mr. Spice. Guess it won't be long before we see him somewhere else.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

it's like he is doing this on purpose :no:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

This is what happens when you tag an impressionable young man with a Jamaican.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Gebu19 said:


> I can't find this anywhere on their website. Also, if he popped Tuesday (today) that wouldn't explain why they switched the titles; or it means he popped earlier and they just wanted him to lose and get suspended to rub it in his face that he is stupid. But, what's your source OP.


http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2012/2012_01_17.jsp


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

You have to feel sorry for Kofi, Bourne has screwed him over enough now. Never been a fan of Bourne so can't say I'm bothered about his suspension and he probably deserves to be future endeavoured now. 

Can't see where this leaves Kofi now either, hope he gets a new tag partner and stays in the tag division. Just can't see him as a singles title holder tbh, his style and some of his moves just don't so it for me!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...what a dumbass. It's too bad, I like Bourne but wow. And poor Kofi, who could've been a big player by now, is stuck getting held back now by this clown.

I don't think he'll be fired just yet though.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What idiot gets suspended two times in such a short time? At this point, Evan Bourne deserves to be released. What an idiot.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So I take it Kofi is going to be punished for this... Kofi must be really p***ed. Air boom were at the forfront of rebooting the tag division but now it looks like they took it two steps back again, I wouldnt be surprised if the tag division is put on hold for another 4 years


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Ivan Born! The whole shooting star!

What an idiot to get popped for (probably) spice again so close after the first one.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...um....oops. 

Is this guy the next Jeff Hardy or something?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh lol Evan you dun goofed, best of luck in your future endeavours


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is he trying to set a record for stupidity.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The house show in Montréal is on March 16th, which will be his 59th day of suspension... meaning I'll miss my chance to see Air Boom live by ONE FUCKIN' DAY!

Bastard.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fire him. Kofi deserves better than this.

Maybe a Kofi/Swagger feud over the US Title?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BE QUIET, EVAN, BE QUIET! WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU? STOP IT! I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE YELLED AT A WRESTLER LIKE THIS. WHEN MY MOTHER YELLS LIKE THIS IT’S BECAUSE SHE LOVES ME. I WAS ROOTING FOR YOU, WE WERE ALL ROOTING FOR YOU. HOW DARE YOU? LEARN SOMETHING FROM THIS. WHEN YOU GO TO BED AT NIGHT, YOU LAY THERE AND YOU TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOURSELF, ‘CAUSE NOBODY’S GONNA TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOU. YOU SMOKIN' YOUR FAKE WEED AND YOU BEING A DUMBASS BECAUSE YOU’RE A DUMBASS POTHEAD. YOU’VE HEARD IT ALL BEFORE, YOU DON’T KNOW WHERE THE HELL THESE OTHER WRESTLERS COME FROM, YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THEY’VE BEEN THROUGH. BUT THEY'RE NOT VICTIMS, THEY GROW FROM IT, AND THEY LEARN. BUT YOU DIDN'T BECAUSE YOU'RE A DUMBASS POTHEAD. TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOURSELF AND STOP SMOKING WEED.

*tosses weave back*


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> This is what happens when you tag an impressionable young man with a Jamaican.


Fake weed from a fake jamaican.....a jafakean (you can have that one)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I would fire him on the spot months ago after he pulled a Paul London









Someone remembers the Raw show after the Raw superstars were concerned because WWE was not a safe place anymore when they were shown backstage concerned and Evan Bourne was the only one who laughed like a retard?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nobody to blame but himself. Shame to see his talent go unused but WWE haven't exactly given him the ball to run with either. On the plus side, it frees up Kofi to make another singles run.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Someone remembers the Raw show after the Raw superstars were concerned because WWE was not a safe place anymore when they were shown backstage concerned and Evan Bourne was the only one who laughed like a retard?


That's cause he was high as fuck.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Fire him. Kofi deserves better than this.
> 
> Maybe a Kofi/Swagger feud over the US Title?


Dude just lost a mid card title. If Kofi gets another mid card title, his "KING OF MIDCARD TITLES" gimmick should be set in stone and booked.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The only reasoning behind this that I can think of is that he doesn't care anymore. I don't think we'll see him in WWE much longer and I think that's what Bourne wants.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

At this rate he should be jobbing to JTG when he gets back.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Well this explains why the sudden tag title change at a house show and then buried by the same team on RAW.

It seems like Bournes time in the WWE is about up. By him getting caught with the same thing twice in a very short time, it tells me that road schedule of WWE has gotten to him. Perhaps it is best for him to just ask for his release and take a break.

I feel sorry for Kofi and its horrible for the tag team division, which is barely even active already.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And that explains why AirBoom lost their tag team titles. Bourne really is ruining his career.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Well that explains the title change. I can see Bourne getting released before Wrestlemania. Kofi should be pushed as a singles star, he is too good to be stuck with Bourne, even though they were the first decent team we've had in awhile.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Taking the term 'high flyer' too literal again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He's an idiot, plain and simple. But it's a shame that Kofi can't be the one buried.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I call bullshit. I do think Bourne does drugs like weed, but to be suspended so soon after his first time seems like something is up. I wouldn't be surprised is WWE uses drug suspensions as an excuse to punish people for behavior problems i.e. "I don't like him".


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> He's an idiot, plain and simple. But *it's a shame that Kofi can't be the one buried.*


Was that a typo?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Just great. Just when it looked like the Tag Team division was getting back on its feet. I bet the WWE is kicking themselves in the ass for breaking up The Miz and R-truth. They would have made great champs and they would have maintained (or even gained some) title credibility. Good job Bourne fpalm. I respect all wrestlers, but hes lost all from me. Its obvious he just doesn't care anymore and did this on purpose so he'd get released.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah he doesn't care about the job anymore. Seems like he's trying to get fired. They really need to use this on-air, for Kofi's benefit and the benefit of the fans. There's a lesson to be learned in all this. Evan has a problem (if its drugs again) and the E appeals to H.S. age kids who are open to a lot of peer pressure, maybe do an "above the influence" type of deal. Bourne is a loser, he's a talented guy who sabotaged his own career just as it was picking up (just like RVD & Jeff Hardy). 
Drugs are a problem period in the wrestling business and its about time for it to be addressed. Because these suspensions don't seem to get the point across.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Like HHH needed a further excuse to kick him out of the door.

I have never liked Bourne and I never got all the attention and pops when he was without Kofi, basically because of a finishing move.
I would be very surprised if we saw him again in the WWE for a long time, TNA or Ex Wrestlers tour you silly silly idiot Bourne.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RiZE said:


> Was that a typo?


No, I just have found Kofi very uninteresting his entire WWE career. He should simply take the punishment for Bourne as an act of kindness.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

TNA awaits..


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> No, I just have found Kofi very uninteresting his entire WWE career. *He should simply take the punishment for Bourne as an act of kindness.*


That's really stupid if you ask me. Just because I find someone boring (like the guy in your signature) doesn't mean I would want them to get buried for someone else's actions.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Booker T commentating on it "Oh my goodness, here it comes, Evan Bourne lighting that spliff with the greatest of ease! I invented that move Cole."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised is WWE uses drug suspensions as an excuse to punish people for behavior problems i.e. "I don't like him".


Why do that when they can simply bury him on TV, and/or flat out release him?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

He's a talented guy but jesus christ he's a fucking moron at the same time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RiZE said:


> That's really stupid if you ask me. Just because I find someone boring (like the guy in your signature) doesn't mean I would want them to get buried for someone else's actions.


It's really stupid that you're taking what I'm saying this seriously....


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> It's really stupid that you're taking what I'm saying this seriously....


Sorry. Can't understand sarcasm through a computer screen


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Triple H vs Evan Bourne Buried Alive match make it happen WWE!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

How dumb can you get? Twice in the span of a few months? Ergh. Release this idiot. I hope Kofi doesn't get any blame for it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Now my earlier gross exaggeration of Evan Bourne becoming the new Jeff Hardy isn't too far off. He needs to stop with whatever his smoking, you would think Kofi would straightened him out the first time he failed the wellness policy, because even though I don't like Kofi, he's been sharing the blame for Evan Bourne's mistakes and getting buried just as bad - and that's not fair.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Bourne vs Aries? Looking forward to it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fishsticks said:


> "And I would like to take this time to wish Evan Bourne all the best in his future endeavors."


He honestly deserves it. What the fuck, Evan. What the fuck.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for ruining Air Boom, Evan Bourne. We're grateful for ruining the division as a whole. I don't see the reason to blame the WWE on the division again for the time being. I'm solely putting the blame right on him! Nuff said!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

He's probably just broken and sick of the politics. There's no other reason he'd fail another test so soon. Unless he really is that dumb.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Well he might as well stamp himself Future Endeavored.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Evan, its becoming extremely difficult to be a fan of yours now.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

It's time to push Justin Gabriel !!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

It's coming...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm all for Evan Bourne sticking it to the man but now he's really fucking up Kofi's position in the company and that is not cool. There's no reason why Kofi should even be in the tag team division. With the way the SD Heavyweight division is right now and with Bryan being a heel, this could have been his chance to step out. Now, his stock is plummeting because his partner Baby Spice is a fuckhead.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Shame really, though extremeley short i thought the tag match was excellent last night with most of the credit going to Evans bumping, i guess at least he'll get to do a lot of that in the TNA X.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

FEED HIM TO THE FUNKASAURUS!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah we saw it coming.

He pulled a Regal. 

Might even pull a Jefff Hardy. 

If he can survive this I think it will be a miracle.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, at this point I can see Evan being a part of the "spring cleaning" crop in a few months. Regardless of whether he's doing it on purpose, he should still be a little more considerate as his bullshit is dragging Kofi down too. Shame, because I like Evan. Exciting in the ring and the crowds love him.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG!! what the hell Matt Sydal doing here in the impact zone!!!???


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh boy, this guy is really fucked.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Rather than going for the smart business move or getting in with the right people, Evan went against the grain. As awesome as Evan is inside the ring, his attitude away from it really seems to stink. I like the guy's work a lot, so that sucks. But it is what it is. Until his attitude changes, I'm pretty sure this is a good sign that he won't be around the roster for too much longer... Unfortunate, but almost certain now.

Push Kofi now, please.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*reads report*

:lmao

What a fucking piece of shit..the only person Evan's dumbfuckery is hurting is Kofi so if i were him i'd request a new tag partnrr like CM Punk...

:no:

Nobody should feel sorry for the guy he clearly values drugs above his career and fans so i say fuck him, fuck him right up the arse


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Evan Burned.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I remember when Bourne main evented Raw with Cena in tag match, it was a hot crowd and they let Bourne be the one to get the pin. 

See what you screwed up Bourne?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> *reads report*
> 
> :lmao
> 
> What a fucking piece of shit..the only person Evan's dumbfuckery is hurting is *Kofi so if i were him i'd request a new tag partnrr like CM Punk...*












Greatest tag team of all time, who also conincidentally lost their titles at a house show.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Kofi needs to jump on board the midcard revolution before he's the only midcarder left


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*How does Kingston feel about Evan Bourne's latest suspension?*

_*Source: http://ringsidexcess.com/2012/01/17...on-feel-about-evan-bournes-latest-suspension/*_

_For those who missed it earlier, Evan Bourne has been suspended for 60 days after failing the WWE Wellness policy for the second time for using synthetic marijuana. His tag team partner from Air Boom, Kofi Kingston, is reportedly very upset over the fact that Bourne failing to cooperate with the policy cost them the WWE Tag Team Championships. 

In speaking with sources since the announcement of the suspension was made, the expectation is that Kingston will be receiving a singles push due to Bourne’s actions and that the Air Boom tag team is likely finished. 

Bourne’s suspension will end on March 16th, but he will not be eligible to return to WWE television until March 19th when Monday Night RAW takes place from the Wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania should he still be with the company by that point.
_


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, now we know why Bourne and Kingston dropped the titles on some overseas house show...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

fuck him he got suspended for a month comes back and does it again he should be released and WWE will punish Kofi for it


----------



## SherlockHolmez (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: How does Kingston feel about Evan Bourne's latest suspension?*

What an idiot...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kofi should turn heel on Bourne, destroy/bury him and go after the US title or something. Become relevant again and something more than a smily, happy guy that has no character.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

The hell is synthetic marijuana anyway? If you are gonna smoke dope, atleast have it be the normal stuff.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Kofi should turn heel on Bourne, destroy/bury him and go after the US title or something. Become relevant again and something more than a smily, happy guy that has no character.


Kofi should be furious that his idiot tag partner cant stop using drugs because its affecting his career too, damn right let Kofi rip Evan to shreds in a shoot promo Evan should be ashamed


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

BTNH said:


> The hell is synthetic marijuana anyway? If you are gonna smoke dope, atleast have it be the normal stuff.


I think their policy is synthetic marijuana = suspension, normal weed = big fine but no suspension.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Kofi should turn heel on Bourne, destroy/bury him and go after the US title or something. Become relevant again and something more than a smily, happy guy that has no character.


This, story wise Bourne's suspension is the perfect way to revitalize Kofi's character. It's stale as hell now, the one time his face character was working again he was deemed too green for a main event spot. He needs re-freshening badly. And as for Bourne, fuck that guy he fucks up weeks or so after coming back from fucking up, he should be handed his notice this week, nothing more needs to be said synthetic weed or not. At this rate Bourne is fucking up Jeff Hardy style, and i doubt we'll ever see Bourne in the spotlight again before his WWE run eventually ends.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*waits for Evan to start his bitch fit on Twitter*

Dude YOU fucked up if anyone should be taking blame its YOU, the guy that stares back at you in the mirror every day. You chose to get caught with drugs so shut the fuck and take your 60 says like a man Evan.

*Plays Rehab by Amy Winehouse*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't believe this guy fucked up again so quickly. I would say I'm ashamed of him but hey it frees up Kofi so he can become king of the midcard again and hopefully, HOPEFULLY starts main eventing this year.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

He was defending the tag titles... But then he got high 8*D


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

This will just continue the decline of the tag team division.
I don't feel like Bourne did anything wrong but overall Kofi is getting fucked in all this


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, what a fucking idiot. I can only assume either Bourne wants out of WWE, or he has an addiction to get suspended twice so close together.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the dude wanted to be fired.

His choice is get beat by vanilla upcoming heels in WWE, or be a player in the X Division in TNA. Although TNA is fuck all, I'm sure he would enjoy getting high and having the best matches of his lift instead of making a boring wrestler look super strong by throwing him into a barrier.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

He will be in TNA in a few months.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Any factual reports on what happened? I've read the whole thread and 80% of it was random people calling him an idiot without even knowing what is going on. There must be more to this. We're talking about the same guy that was in the WWE for years without any drug scandals, now all out of a sudden he gets busted two times in a row? Sounds strange to me.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hordriss said:


> Wow, what a fucking idiot. I can only assume either Bourne wants out of WWE, or he has an addiction to get suspended twice so close together.


Lmfao, you are to drugs as John Laurinitis is to excitment.


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 14, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I call bullshit. I do think Bourne does drugs like weed, but to be suspended so soon after his first time seems like something is up. I wouldn't be surprised is WWE uses drug suspensions as an excuse to punish people for behavior problems i.e. "I don't like him".


That wouldn't surprise me, to be honest.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

oh my


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

He is still a better in ring wrestler than anybody in the WWE, despite blazing up.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i think that its bullshit! i know that he is just getting screwed. i mean they had a legit reason, but i think that they could have lost the titles on Raw instead of the live event tour.*


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

One more and he's gone... pretty sure 3 times will get you fired...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Good Riddance.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Any factual reports on what happened? I've read the whole thread and 80% of it was random people calling him an idiot without even knowing what is going on. There must be more to this. We're talking about the same guy that was in the WWE for years without any drug scandals, now all out of a sudden he gets busted two times in a row? Sounds strange to me.


The drug fairy didnt plant drugs on him


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Someone queue Mr. Excitement for another farewell address to his latest victim. 




Loudness said:


> Any factual reports on what happened? I've read the whole thread and 80% of it was random people calling him an idiot without even knowing what is going on. There must be more to this. We're talking about the same guy that was in the WWE for years without any drug scandals, now all out of a sudden he gets busted two times in a row? Sounds strange to me.



Yeah, clearly he just accidentally ingested something that is against drug policy... twice.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *i think that its bullshit! i know that he is just getting screwed. i mean they had a legit reason, but i think that they could have lost the titles on Raw instead of the live event tour.*


Maybe it was just to get the rematch clause out of the way... Though they do ignore it whenever it really suits them.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually thought the title change was a mistake. Like Primo & Epico won them and then couldnt appear at the next one or something. I cant think of a single title change permanent in the live tours, MAYBE except the HC title.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

He should join TNA and team with Kendrick, two dumbasses who'd rather get high then Pushed in the WWE


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It's synthetic weed. The only problem he has is that the WWE are suspending people for synthetic weed. He's probably sick and tired of shit like that. Nevertheless, it's a dick move on his part for messing with Kofi's career, knowing full well WWE would suspend him again if caught.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Honestly though, who gives a fuck? Its not like hes taking all sorts like Jeff Hardy. So what? He smoked a bit of weed. Grow the fuck up WWE.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't give a shit about either guy really in "Air Boom" - But the shameful thing is, when he gets suspended like this - he's bringing Kofi down with him, being in the tag team and all. It's fucking bullshit.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

He will be smoking weed with RVD and Jeff Hardy in a few months in TNA


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Funaki7 said:


> Honestly though, who gives a fuck?



Apparently WWE.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> He should join TNA and team with Kendrick, two dumbasses who'd rather get high then Pushed in the WWE


Lol @ Pushed in the WWE. I can see it now, WrestleMania 29, John Cena, Evan Bourne & Taka Michinuku for the WWE title.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Funaki7 said:


> Honestly though, who gives a fuck? Its not like hes taking all sorts like Jeff Hardy. So what? He smoked a bit of weed. Grow the fuck up WWE.


It's still against the rules of WWE. Many wrestlers in the past have gotten released for wellness policy violations, and now Evan Bourne has broken that policy twice and will most likely still keep his job because he's a decent wrestler and is quite over with the crowd.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Evan 420


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Too bad, he was the only highflyer in the wwe. 
Kofi is going to team with gabriel i guess now

When bourne comes back (if), he will be fresh meat for the funkausaurus


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

He knew what would happen if caught. Who's to say he cares any more? Wouldn't be surprised if he's disheartened with the WWE after getting suspended the first time around, and the drama surrounding that, anyway.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fool.

I wouldn't be surprised if when he returns he gets jobbed out before finally being released. Hell, I actually hope that happens.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ekaf said:


> What a fool.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if when he returns he gets jobbed out before finally being released. Hell, I actually hope that happens.




I'm sure the Funkasaurus will be waiting for him if he does end up returning.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I'm sure the Funkasaurus will be waiting for him if he does end up returning.


Ah yes, something to look forward to.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

So do none of you like high flyers? The way I see it, there is two in WWE. Mystico and Bourne. Kofi can jump high and Gabriel is alright but thats pretty much all of them.

AJ Styles > All WWE wrestlers.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Funaki7 said:


> Lol @ Pushed in the WWE. I can see it now, WrestleMania 29, John Cena, Evan Bourne & Taka Michinuku for the WWE title.


Well to be honest Evan was pushed like a year or two ago but yeah....

N Kendrick was in the midst of a main event push on smackdown before his dumb ass got suspended :no:


----------



## x-angel (Mar 19, 2011)

I was wondering why the hell thye drop the belts to epico and primo or whatever their names are at a dark house show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Funaki7 said:


> So do none of you like high flyers? The way I see it, there is two in WWE. Mystico and Bourne. Kofi can jump high and Gabriel is alright but thats pretty much all of them.
> 
> AJ Styles > All WWE wrestlers.


You're forgetting Rey Mysterio, which is understandable as he's out with an injury and seemingly everyone has forgotten about him. I personally don't like the high flying wrestling style, but if you do that's good for you, however it doesn't change the fact that what Evan Bourne has done is wrong - and it's even more wrong that Kofi is getting buried for Evan Bourne's mistakes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chausie said:


> He knew what would happen if caught. Who's to say he cares any more? Wouldn't be surprised if he's disheartened with the WWE after getting suspended the first time around, and the drama surrounding that, anyway.


The easy answer is that Evan shouldnt have used drugs, period if he really loved his job and if he wants to act like a spoilt brat and get suspended twice well let the baby get fired


----------



## kinsey144 (Jan 4, 2012)

#14 in RR, here we come.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

what a retard.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

kinsey144 said:


> #14 in RR, here we come.


Suspended = Not in the Rumble.

Bourne's gone. If there was really that much heat on him the first time around I'm sure this was his way of getting out of the company. He'll be in TNA by Summer.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

half the people judging evan on here have probably done pot to


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

This guy really wants to get released or shifted to superstars!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

snuggiedawg said:


> half the people judging evan on here have probably done pot to




And probably next to none of them have failed a drug test at work over it.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Meh ah well.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol?
Matt Sydal was a better name anyways


----------



## Watch Me Rise (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh well, hopefully Barretta/Tatsu, The Usos or Reks/Hawkins get a push now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> half the people judging evan on here have probably done pot to


At least knowing the right time & place to do it helps. Having a job in a company that has had a controversial history with drugs, you know you will get into some shit if you touch it. Evan knows it's banned but still continues to use it and although I'm fine with him going against the politicking in the WWE locker room, it sucks that he brings down Kofi for no good reason.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

This thread is pathetic and I hate myself for reading it all. 

Every time someone fails the wellness policy this forum turns into a bunch of morally outraged, judgmental old ladies. Enough with the self righteous indignation already! 150+ comments thus far, almost all of them pretty much interchangeable. "Waaah! What a fool! Boo hoo! He messed up Kofi's push! He ruined the tag team division! What was he thinking! My vagina hurts!" Just shut the fuck up already and move on with your lives. Kofi will be fine. If anything he'll get a singles push and continue to be the same smiling buffoon doing his little boom boom thing that so many of you love so much.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I really would like to hear more of this story; Evan has only his self to blame of course especially it was done just for the sake of getting high so to speak; To me it seems very strange that hes gone straight back to the substance that has caused him so much grief, i think there is more to this story than meets the eye; 

the fact he has gone straight bk to a synthetic substance suggests a forming of an addiction, and addiction isnt logical or rational and priority will to get him off it if thats the case, not suggesting that he gets another shot or anything but wellness policies are to help the individual as well as the company and they have a duty to make sure he gets help even if he is to be "future endevoured "

Of course, with the heat he has been getting its as likely hes thought sod this, i cant be bothered and want out in which case hes probably got what he wanted


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Max Mouse said:


> One more and he's gone... pretty sure 3 times will get you fired...


*thats probably true and its sad. he has a lot of skills and talent and he is in the prime of his career and is still growing everyday. thats how i feel. hopefully this will be the last time. *


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

How fucking pissed are you if you're Kofi Kingston?

What I don't understand is how this moron keeps smoking synthetic marijuana when the real shit is just a fine!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh dear he is worse than the unreliable Jeff Harvey.

Just get shot of him WWE!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn 
Meltzer called this last night on the observer radio

And you people doubt his smarkness


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Funaki7 said:


> So do none of you like high flyers? The way I see it, there is two in WWE. Mystico and Bourne. Kofi can jump high and Gabriel is alright but thats pretty much all of them.
> 
> AJ Styles > All WWE wrestlers.


Troll harder brah.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

but... but... its hhh fault...

if you do drugs in a job that requires a piss test then you are an idiot who deserves what you get.
the wwe has such a bad rep over drugs that a zero tolerance policy is understandable. before blaming wwe, just remember its 3 strikes, not 1


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> How fucking pissed are you if you're Kofi Kingston?
> 
> What I don't understand is how this moron keeps smoking synthetic marijuana when the real shit is just a fine!


because its stronger, and is actually up to 10 times more addictive than the real stuff; once you use it its very difficult to get off it (even one go can form an addiction) an no, i dont know this because i use it lol, i have seen people who have used due to the work i do


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

It's a shame that Kofi might end up getting punished for this. What a dumbass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This should be Kofi's pass to beat the living shit out of Baby Spice and not get in any trouble for it.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Silly silly Bourne. Thats him done now I would imagine.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This should be Kofi's pass to beat the living shit out of Baby Spice and not get in any trouble for it.


lol if some jackass fucked my push over because of his ignorance twice i would have beat his ass regardless. I wouldn't be surprised if a Kofi/Bourne backstage fight report comes out soon, i doubt it but i'd mark if it happened. 

Chances are we'll be seeing Bourne's pink slip announcement on WWE.com sometime this week.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Amber B said:


> This should be Kofi's pass to beat the living shit out of Baby Spice and not get in any trouble for it.


Too bad he can't call his shottas anymore seeing as he's black now instead of Jamaican 8*D


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

findevan: Sorry y'all. Sometimes we become our own worst enemy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dragonballfan said:


> Too bad he can't call his shottas anymore seeing as he's black now instead of Jamaican 8*D


He was still black when he was Jamaican....


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Amber B said:


> He was still black when he was Jamaican....


Shhhh..... Thats kayfabe your talking about :lmao

As if HHH didn't bury that gimmick enough :evil: :evil:


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> findevan: Sorry y'all. Sometimes we become our own worst enemy.



Nah Evan, sometimes you're just fucking stupid.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

His WWE career is definitely going nowhere's now.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

He will be having a meeting with Big Johnny soon regarding his future endeavours.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

my stupidity at its finest


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuck?


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

fpalm
In the Mighty Words of Orton
"STUPID, STUPID, STUPID"


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He was still black when he was Jamaican....


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Forreals though, it would BREAK MY HEART if they were to release him. Just 60 days of him being gone is turning me into an emotional wreck. Why is he such a dummy? I should just mark for Orton. He can smoke whatever he wants and bang all the bitches he wants without any real repercussions. I'd never go through this kind of trauma. I'm unbelievably jealous of Simply Flawless right now


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay apparently I just found this thread and let me say :


F U BOURNE!!!



Nobody to snitch on this time, huh? :frustrate

What a joke this guy is. 

HE'S someone who deserves to be FE'd(future endeavored).


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This should be Kofi's pass to beat the living shit out of Baby Spice and not get in any trouble for it.


If anything, he'd probably get a big push out of it. Its just something I'd expect from WWE.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I'm unbelievably jealous of Simply Flawless right now


Nah the amount of times Orton injures himself im thinking maybe i should be a Cena fan instead


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Nah the amount of times Orton injures himself im thinking maybe i should be a Cena fan instead


Orton is perfectly fine. He even said it on twitter.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This makes me wish that they kept R-Truth Full-Blown HEEL so that HE can be the one to "kayfabe" end Bourne's WWE Career with a massive beatdown of Little Jimmy Proportions. 


Oh well.....Bring on MASON RYAN to do the honors then.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont just get it you know. Here you get a job in the biggest company o pro wrestling and what the hell do you do? yeah screw it up... Also a damn shame, I had hopes for Bourne...well well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Guess who gets validated in the HHH/Stephanie marriage regarding this little snippet? Lol. Stupid Bourne. Who's he going to rat out now? fpalm Poor Kofi tbh. I'm sure he's pissed.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> This makes me wish that they kept R-Truth Full-Blown HEEL so that HE can be the one to "kayfabe" end Bourne's WWE Career with a massive beatdown of Little Jimmy Proportions.
> 
> 
> Oh well.....Bring on MASON RYAN to do the honors then.


Mason Ryan wont just give him a beatdown

He will kill him


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Guess who gets validated in the HHH/Stephanie marriage regarding this little snippet? Lol. Stupid Bourne. Who's he going to rat out now? fpalm Poor Kofi tbh. I'm sure he's pissed.


:lmao love your signature


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to the 99% Evan.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with the person that said he'll probably be released during the "spring cleaning".

Push Kofi to the main event.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Mason Ryan wont just give him a beatdown
> 
> He will kill him


Yes....Yes he will. Your point?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Forreals though, it would BREAK MY HEART if they were to release him. Just 60 days of him being gone is turning me into an emotional wreck. Why is he such a dummy? I should just mark for Orton. He can smoke whatever he wants and bang all the bitches he wants without any real repercussions. I'd never go through this kind of trauma. I'm unbelievably jealous of Simply Flawless right now





Simply Flawless said:


> Nah the amount of times Orton injures himself im thinking maybe i should be a Cena fan instead


^^ Don't become an Edge fan. He'll just get a career ending injury and leave you :sad:


D-Tre said:


> Welcome to the 99% Evan.


Pretty much this to be honest. I find it hard to believe that the entire roster is entirely clean as a whistle and it's only dirty dirty Evan doing all the drugs, but the thing is those other guys _are _people. They _know _people. I hate that society is even like that but WWE is just reflecting that and Evan should have figured out by now that it's not what you do, it's who you know.

Stupid, stupid, stupid. Push then drugs, in that order.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I really, really like Bourne, so this is pretty disappointing. Kind of stupid on his part though. I get that (as many wrestling books have stated), the stress and the pain from working the job can bring you to recreational drugs, and I do believe that there is a double standard between doing pills and smoking weed (the latter being illegal), but the point is, for the first time in a long time, both Bourne and Kofi were heading somewhere, while doing an awesome job entertaining the crowd. There was nowhere to go but up, and the tag titles (and the matches to go with them), were both way better than they'd been for a long time.

I hope that Kofi doesn't get sent to midcard hell for this. He deserves another push as a guy who managed to stay over despite having nothing to do. Hopefully he gets elevated to upper micard, or lower high-card, considering the man really deserves it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Best of luck in your future endeavors, Evan.

What a dumbass. :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Stupid, stupid, stupid. Push then drugs, in that order.


:lmao This, exactly. Become friendly with Trips and _then_ do your dirty business. They should know that by now.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Was this over fake weed again?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

dietjuice said:


> fpalm
> In the Mighty Words of Orton
> "STUPID, STUPID, STUPID"


Just wanted to say that your sig is fucking hilarious.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Fire him.

Idiot.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

No wonder Bourne had that "I know I fucked up and now I know I'm fucked forever" face during that backstage segway leading to the match.

His fault. I assume Bourne will stay but he won't go high in the cards anymore for a long while. Then again, if he fucks up again, he's gone.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> No wonder Bourne had that "I know I fucked up and now I know I'm fucked forever" face during that backstage segway leading to the match.
> 
> *His fault. I assume Bourne will stay but he won't go high in the cards anymore for a long while. Then again, if he fucks up again, he's gone*.


Which will probably happen before the end of 2012. What kind of moron gets caught pulling the same shit he got suspended for LESS THAN A MONTH after he was suspended the first time? I mean come on.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's crazy how much the Benoit incident and time has changed the business. Guys used to wrestle fucked up on alcohol and pills and now smoking weed outside of the ring is considered a serious offense. That wellness policy really didn't turn out to be a joke.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> Pretty much this to be honest. I find it hard to believe that the entire roster is entirely clean as a whistle and it's only dirty dirty Evan doing all the drugs, but the thing is those other guys _are _people. They _know _people. I hate that society is even like that but WWE is just reflecting that and Evan should have figured out by now that it's not what you do, it's who you know.
> 
> Stupid, stupid, stupid. Push then drugs, in that order.


Oh quit making excuses for the idiot. I am sure edge/christian stayed clean their entire careers. Why cant Evan be like that? Why fuck up and then bitch and complain about HOW WWE HAS BEEN UNFAIR TO HIM? 


he fucked up, he deserves to be released and i hope he gets released. Get lost to Impact zone dumbass!



TankOfRate said:


> :lmao This, exactly. Become friendly with Trips and _then_ do your dirty business. They should know that by now.







DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Amazingly stupid. He's a small guy who managed to beat the odds and make it all the way to WWE and look set to have a long career. He's probably the lightest guy on the roster right? He's basically the only short and skinny (but muscular) guy on the roster.

A guy like that has to be on his best behavior since he's more easily replaceable than the big guys.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

brian8448 said:


> It's crazy how much the Benoit incident and time has changed the business. Guys used to wrestle fucked up on alcohol and pills and now smoking weed outside of the ring is considered a serious offense. That wellness policy really didn't turn out to be a joke.


Oh no, it did really.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

meh, silly policy and a tough crowd here. I don't care if he smokes pot, it's harmless. WWE should be careful about having 'double standards' regarding this policy, it could come back to bite them in the ass.


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

I really like Bourne, but what a moron to fuck up a dream job that most guys would love to have. Maybe it's getting to much for him, who knows, but even so


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

welcome to TNA Evan Abortion


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Oh no, it did really.


Uh huh. The whole Truth thing just shows that, even if you need more proof. It seems to only apply when they WANT it to apply.



Gerdon said:


> Oh quit making excuses for the idiot. I am sure edge/christian stayed clean their entire careers. Why cant Evan be like that? Why fuck up and then bitch and complain about HOW WWE HAS BEEN UNFAIR TO HIM?


...Where's the excuse?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Evan is a moron. Start smoking the real shit like the main eventers and you'll never get busted. 



Gerdon said:


> Oh quit making excuses for the idiot. I am sure *edge*/christian stayed clean their entire careers. Why cant Evan be like that? Why fuck up and then bitch and complain about HOW WWE HAS BEEN UNFAIR TO HIM?



Say what now?


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

tough break homie!!! theres always TNA!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gerdon said:


> Oh quit making excuses for the idiot. I am sure *edge* /christian stayed clean their entire careers. Why cant Evan be like that?


Edge violated the Wellness policy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Now correct me if I' wrong but i thought a couple years back guys were getting fines for testing positive for marijuana. I don't know if that's still the case. 

The reports were Bourne was suspended for using "Synthetic weed" the first time which is actually a very dangerous substance. 

Anyhow, I can see WWE not wanting their superstars not using any illegal substances. They are role models and their public reps.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Evan Bourne, once again being stupid, no surprise there.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

jonoaries said:


> Yeah he doesn't care about the job anymore. Seems like he's trying to get fired. They really need to use this on-air, for Kofi's benefit and the benefit of the fans. There's a lesson to be learned in all this. Evan has a problem (if its drugs again) and the E appeals to H.S. age kids who are open to a lot of peer pressure, maybe do an "above the influence" type of deal. Bourne is a loser, he's a talented guy who sabotaged his own career just as it was picking up (just like RVD & *Jeff Hardy*).
> Drugs are a problem period in the wrestling business and its about time for it to be addressed. Because these suspensions don't seem to get the point across.


What talent does Jeff Hardy have?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Which will probably happen before the end of 2012. What kind of moron gets caught pulling the same shit he got suspended for LESS THAN A MONTH after he was suspended the first time? I mean come on.


He'll be doing jobs with Tyson Kidd and JTG, that's for sure.

A shame, really. I liked Air Boom and still do. They are the modern blueprints of what a genuine babyface tag team should be today. Just sad that, now, Bourne has fucked himself over for a long while and, indirectly, Kofi being delegated back to midcard status. Shame.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not really the biggest fan of the guy. Just think it's hilarious it's been about a month (little more, little less?!) since he came back and then got busted again. Bourne to be a genius! Welcome to spring cleaning list of 2012.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

What a fecking idiot.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I think this is the place where we will see Bourne in half a year:

impactwrestling.com 

This guy doesn't know what he is doing to his career. I think he should be fired, this is not a good example for your company, suspension one should be a wake up call, apparently Bourne's mind is too clouded from all the dope.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

this guy is a complete joke they needed to release him a LONG time ago


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

My question is this-he could have had fame, lots of money and a great career, or he could have had fake weed. So Evan, was the J worth it?

Bourne's idiocy aside, I'm thinking Triple H is probably smiling somewhere right now. Of course, I think Hunter was probably paying EXTRA special attention to Bourne since he didn't like him. So now, how do we get Mason Ryan on that list?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Gerdon said:


> Oh quit making excuses for the idiot. I am sure edge/christian stayed clean their entire careers. Why cant Evan be like that? Why fuck up and then bitch and complain about HOW WWE HAS BEEN UNFAIR TO HIM?
> DEAL WITH IT.


Well, WWE have been unfair to him because they don't dish punishments equally like they claim. He's still an idiot, but you can't deny this.

Edge was on roids, brah.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Evan Bourne apologized on twitter

http://twitter.com/findevan

Do you accept his apology?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Evan Bourne apologized on twitter
> 
> http://twitter.com/findevan
> 
> Do you accept his apology?


I FORGIVE YOU EVAN! YOU CAN GET BETTER!!! I'LL BE YOUR SAM ORTON IF YOU WANT! JUST STOP BEING A DOOFUS!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck Evan bring Kerwin back. Also I thought it was well noted Vinces likes Evan just watch the video of them two together the past two years at tribute to the tribute.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Evan Bourne apologized on twitter
> 
> http://twitter.com/findevan
> 
> Do you accept his apology?


No if he was sorry and meant it then he wouldnt have fucked up again it shows he doesnt care about his fans


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Listen, I have no problem with recreational marijuana use. However, losing your job is not worth it. If you have a job where they say you cannot smoke, then you cannot smoke. It is that simple. If you don't like it, get another job. Yes, some companies are stricter than others but that is their discretion. If you think banning illegal substances at a workplace is wrong or something, then don't work for that company. Simple enough. 

With that said, I feel bad for Kofi.


----------



## Weatherguesser (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope he can turn things around in his personal life. People make mistakes, but he is running out of chances. For such a talented in-ring performer to be wasted on this foolishness is a real tragedy. Good luck, Evan.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

should have never snitched on r-truth.

:no:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

scrilla said:


> should have never snitched on r-truth.
> 
> :no:


It must be a conspiracy.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow. He was already in the doghouse and now this.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

They should have taken the tag titles off them from the first suspension. I'm sure they will now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Taz..what's Ewan Bjorn doing in the Impact zone Mike


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Evan Sydal. TNA X Division champion at Bound For Glory 2012.

Calling it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ew, don't go to TNA, Evan. Head back to ROH and become Roderick Strong's ladies man partner in crime! BourneStrong camp <333


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Panther said:


> They should have taken the tag titles off them from the first suspension. I'm sure they will now.


The fact that they didn't instantly take the titles off of Evan and Kofi when he first got back from suspension was stunning and a testament to the fact that they may have been receptive to keep using Evan well despite the suspension, if only so Kofi wouldn't suffer and until Epico & Primo had been more prepared to take the belts. 

To fuck up again, mere weeks after getting back from paying for his last screw up is just a dumb move. So like Kendrick did, is Evan really going to choose his drugs over his WWE career?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

That fucking sucks because this is definitely one of my favoriye performers. I really hope he can recover from this. I really do. But like others have said drugs are not worth losing a job many wish they can have.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hahaha. Saw this one coming.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol Evan

Once is a mistake, twice is a choice


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

I was a fool for thinking Air Boom would jumpstart a new era in WWE tag team wrestling. Release Bourne. He will be another scrub in TNA and get nowhere in the business.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

scrilla said:


> should have never snitched on r-truth.
> 
> :no:


Kharma's such a bitch, and let's be honest here people. There's an extremely high chance that R-Truth wouldn't been suspended if Bourne hadn't opened his mouth, sad that the Wellness Policy has those double standards but true.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh well.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Evan Sydal. TNA X Division champion at Bound For Glory 2012.
> 
> Calling it.


put him in the suicide costume. Sui Sydal


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You win.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Man what is going on with Evan Bourne? Not long ago you guys said he was getting buried for blaming HHH for the information that got out about him doing drugs and now this? Again... Maybe HHH really hates him...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a damn shame. There goes my dream of ever seeing a Jack Swagger/Evan Bourne tag team. They could have been called:

*Bourne with Swagger*

oh well. Hopefully this results in a push for Kofi and he doesn't get punished based off Bourne's actions.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol just fired that guy yo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What a fucking idiot. I don't wanna hear anymore "push Evan Bourne" complaints. He fucked up his one decent push. I think we'll see Evan on Superstars for a long time. He's lucky if they don't fire him. Too bad Kofi was stuck with this loser. Put him in a feud with Rhodes or Swagger.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh my god :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kofi needs a heel turn


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

He needs to look to CM Punk for advice it seems.

but, goodbye from WWE, Evan, hope you come to TNA.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Evan >>>> Kofi last match on RAW.. but anyway it's too bad he fucked up again. maybe this means something again for kofi, maybe another us title reign??? and for evan probably the x divisdion title


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Lol Evan Bourne suspended for cannabis. Mason Ryan pushed for roids. Go Vinnie Go...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Stupid*


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bourne bout to get served dem deavors on national tv real soon


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if he'll keep his stupid mouth shut this time.*


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

What an idiot...an inconsiderate idiot too. The one I feel sorry for is Kofi.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Evan as a fan of yours, you need to fucking get smarter.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> Oh no, it did really.


Certain guys are still on roids and the very top guys have probably been punished less, but on the whole you have to admit things have been enforced more stringently than they ever have before from an outsider's perspective. Even from a roids standpoint there's a lot less guys you can look at and say "he's on roids" than say the 80's or 02. More guys are visibly either using more responsibly or not using. If you look at a Raw or SD from 02-03 damn near the whole roster is using.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, expect Bourne to be future endeavored :no:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Dammit, this sucks for both Kofi and the Tag division generally... I'm not a huge Kofi fan, but I thought he was finding a nice place in the tag scene.


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

never did like bourne, he will be missed about as much as paul london


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

How long was he back for?? A month?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Retribution said:


> How long was he back for?? A month?


He returned to in-ring action on December 3rd, and was officially suspended again today (January 17th), so about a month and-a-half.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Evan Bourne is going places! Great decisions by that guy.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sometimes I sit back and think "really?"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Matt you fucking retard.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

What a shame Air boom could have a solid house hold team in the tag divison. 

Evan Bourne might as well just head to TNA now they need X divison wrestlers anyways and as for Kofi I don't really see him doing much, last singles push they gave was down right horrible. Don't get me wrong he's a great athlete he just doesn't do it for me. He's just boring.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Good.

He was a boring little shit and it's great there is a legit reason to release his stupid ass.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Once is a mistake. Twice is being a dumbass. And so close to each other? Wow, if Trips didn't grill Bourne the first time he damn well should this time. I'm very liberal but if something's listed as prohibited, you don't ignore that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Well they call it "Dope" for a reason


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao what a numbskull


----------



## Exciter (Jan 10, 2012)

y are u all bein so mean about evan he is by far my favorit wrestler and his tag team with koofi is rely kewl with al the flips and jump. just becaus he did drugs doesnt mean he is bad every1 makes mistaks. he culd b world champion 1day we neva no wat mite happen next. i hope they dont fire him caus that wuld make me sad


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

He's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

What a knucklehead! What a nimrod! What a doofus! A dummy! A boob! A goon! I'll even go so far as to call this man a chowderhead! Yeah, I said it: a chowderhead!

I bet, right now, he's regretting Evan being Bourne!


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fucking idiot. This jerk-off gets the chance of a lifetime that thousands of men dream of, and put their bodies through hell in the unsuccessful pursuit of, and the dumb little bastard can't even stay off the drugs?

Fire his stupid ass, it might make him realise what a fucking dipshit he's been.


----------



## Exciter (Jan 10, 2012)

STOP CALLING EVAN NAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I defended him last time... but what an idiot


----------



## Exciter (Jan 10, 2012)

Power_T said:


> I defended him last time... but what an idiot


NO HES NOT YOU POOPIE HEAD!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Exciter said:


> y are u all bein so mean about evan he is by far my favorit wrestler and his tag team with koofi is rely kewl with al the flips and jump. just becaus he did drugs doesnt mean he is bad every1 makes mistaks. he culd b world champion 1day we neva no wat mite happen next. i hope they dont fire him caus that wuld make me sad


Shut up, Evan. We all know it's you. You just registered today, because you're sitting around at home bored and smoking weed.

Fuckin' chowderhead.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Exciter said:


> y are u all bein so mean about evan he is by far my favorit wrestler and his tag team with koofi is rely kewl with al the flips and jump. just becaus he did drugs doesnt mean he is bad every1 makes mistaks. he culd b world champion 1day we neva no wat mite happen next. i hope they dont fire him caus that wuld make me sad


Once is a mistake. Twice is just stupid, especially when the suspensions are so close to each other.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Once is a mistake. Twice is just stupid, especially when the suspensions are so close to each other.


Exactly. They shit-canned Jeff Hardy, so why not Evan Bourne? Evan Bourne isn't even as much of a commodity as Jeff Hardy was.


----------



## Exciter (Jan 10, 2012)

dlb223 said:


> Exactly. They shit-canned Jeff Hardy, so why not Evan Bourne? Evan Bourne isn't even as much of a commodity as Jeff Hardy was.


evan is ten timez the wrestler jeff hardy ever was!

on my greatest hight flyers dvd evans match was so much betta than jeffs!!!

so there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Exactly. They shit-canned Jeff Hardy, so why not Evan Bourne? Evan Bourne isn't even as much of a commodity as Jeff Hardy was.


He's also nowhere near as big a screw up as Jeff Hardy...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

lol who's this guy?


----------



## Exciter (Jan 10, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> lol who's this guy?


inuyasha is boring


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> He's also nowhere near as big a screw up as Jeff Hardy...


True, but John Morrison didn't get released for violating the wellness policy, he was just an asshole.

Johnny Ace is a notorious talent-releaser, so I'm surprised Evan Bourne still has a job.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao stupid fuck.

Hopefully he gets released.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SideTableDrawer said:


> He needs to look to CM Punk for advice it seems.
> 
> but, goodbye from WWE, Evan, hope you come to TNA.


Punk should not be someone you look up to either with all of his fuckery and faults. What advice would he give him? If Bourne wants to get down the fake hashish then so be it. Who says he's looking for guidance?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Well that means Epico/Primo vs The Usos and I couldn't be more pleased


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Well he obviously knew he was going to lose the titles, which is the reason for the second suspension, he simply doesn't give a flying fuck about WWE now and probably wants to get future endeavored, don't blame the guy really I'm sure he had his reasons and not just did it do it kinda deal. Still not the best way to go about it but oh well. Best of luck Matt Sydal.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk should not be someone you look up to either with all of his fuckery and faults. What advice would he give him? If Bourne wants to get down the fake hashish then so be it. Who says he's looking for guidance?


I didn't mean to get into a discussion because I just posted for the hell of it. I don't care what Bourne does.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

What a waste of talent. He needs to get help ASAP.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hopefully he learned his lesson and gets back on his game. He fucked over Kofi extra hard though. It's hard to forgive him for that.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Fenice said:


> What a waste of talent. He needs to get help ASAP.


It's weed, not heroin. He doesn't need "help", he needs to stop being a dick.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol what a dumbass.How long has he been doing this stuff? Why is it that now all of the sudden this is a problem that's getting him in toruble?


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

He'll be lucky to come back, he's already in Triple H's shit book, and we all now how much influence he has backstage, I wouldnt be surprised if you here they release him from his contract or he gets fired. and if he does come back i rekon he'll be a jobber and not given shit


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Look's like we'll be seeing Ivan Burn in the Impact Zone.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Punkatron said:


> It's weed, not heroin. He doesn't need "help", he needs to stop being a dick.


I thought pot was only a $1500 or $2500 fine? or are they cracking down on it harder now


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaneniteforever said:


> I thought pot was only a $1500 or $2500 fine? or are they cracking down on it harder now


Anything I've read suggests he was using synthetic weed.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Fiasco said:


> Look's like we'll be seeing Ivan Burn in the Impact Zone.


Or just Evan ReBorn or something like that lol.


Hopefully WWE doesn't forget about Kofi now. He shouldn't be taken off of tv or made into a jobber just because his tag partner got suspended.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why would he smoke that crap again? Or is this just complete speculation re: his second suspension? Because if he did get done for smoking that crap again what the hell? It's awful stuff.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Hopefully WWE doesn't forget about Kofi now. He shouldn't be taken off of tv or made into a jobber just because his tag partner got suspended.


Agreed. I think he could have a good feud with Cody over the IC Championship.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Punkatron said:


> It's weed, not heroin. He doesn't need "help", he needs to stop being a dick.


Obviously he does, if he can't keep his hands off that stuff. This is his second time in 1 month getting busted for the same thing. If its JUST weed, then you would think he has enough brain cells left to put that shit down and think about his future. Well, I guess not, its JUST weed after all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

and i wonder what are RVD's chances of being there longterm again?!?!?


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Obviously he does, if he can't keep his hands off that stuff. This is his second time in 1 month getting busted for the same thing. If its JUST weed, then you would think he has enough brain cells left to put that shit down and think about his future. Well, I guess not, its JUST weed after all.


It's downright stupidity. If he hasn't got the sense to stop using it, he should just leave or be fired. He's a grown ass man, he has no excuses.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

He was probably smoking weed during his suspension due to boredom and wasn't expecting another test so early on.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Off to rehab with you, Bourne.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If your employer specifically forbids you from smoking that stuff then you shouldn't do it. I can almost understand doing it thinking you won't get caught but after your first positive test and suspension then there's no excuse to continue to use it and skate on very thin ice. If the first suspension wasn't a big enough deal for him to wake up and stop smoking it then he is an idiot.

He's an even BIGGER idiot for picking it up again pretty much as soon as his suspension was lifted. He's a fool for thinking he wouldn't get tested again soon because of his past failure. The fact their tag title reign survived his first suspension was a MIRACLE and I mean that. I don't know if he thought they'd do the same again or what, but again out of all this he's done nothing but damage others for his stupidity. Kofi is now without a title, a partner and has nowhere to go. He can't turn heel on Bourne because he's suspended and they can't wait for Bourne to get back because the momentum will be lost.

The only saving grace is that they are two weeks away from the Royal Rumble, Kofi can probably hold out until then, hopefully wrestling on Smackdown and stay relevant. The big issue is will the WWE pull the trigger on Kofi and give him the serious singles push he has seemingly deserved for so long? The WWE invested a lot into the Air Boom team and were using those guys to rebuild the division as a big-name team. They were booked well and had a good gimmick. They also had merch and had finally started to click imo.

I'm not sure I can see the WWE backing out of that commitment. Which is stupid because when Evan returns from yet another unexplained absence they will have lost all their momentum like they did the first time Bourne got suspended.

A stupid, selfish move will have big repercussions for the WWE's midcard.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah even though they made merchandise and they made AirBoom the number 1 tag team...I'll be pissed if they continue to go with AirBoom. I'm actually pretty sure Kofi is PISSED at Bourne and doesnt want anything to do with him.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

What an idiot of the highest order, if the rules are good enough for everyone else then it should be good enough for him, suspended twice within a short amount or time? Nice knowing ya


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

He'll get released, but he'll be fine. He'll be an ex-WWE talent with a drug problem - thats pretty much the entry criteria for TNA.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yea, either that or be a washed up has been over the age of 60


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

"let evan do what he wants it's just weed who cares"

The fucking people that employ him care, you crackheads. If your boss tells you to do something, as long as it isn't against health and safety regulations, you fucking well do it. If he tells you not to, you don't do it. If you do what you shouldn't or don't do what you should, you get fired. This is how the real world works.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Good job Evan. When he gets future endeavored, he needs to go hangout with Rob Van Dam. At least they have something in common.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Evan Bourne apologized on twitter
> 
> http://twitter.com/findevan
> 
> Do you accept his apology?


What's the point of apologizing? He knew what happened the first time. Once he got busted again, any apologies he has are meaningless. He really should be apologizing to Kofi for sabotaging his career and wasting his time. They both had a chance to provide a spark to the tag team division and he ruined it.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fiasco said:


> Look's like we'll be seeing Ivan Burn in the Impact Zone.


No, he'll be Matt Sydal as he wrestled in TNA before under that name.

Really feel for Kofi here. Bourne smoking the synthetic weed again after a 30 day suspension and as a tag champ is VERY idiotic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Honestly, people who do this must not really care as much about their careers.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Dammit Evan... you really screwed yourself


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Obviously the first thing that went through my mind when I read this was "Didnt he JUST get back from being suspended?"

Honestly if I was Kofi I'd kick his ass, you can fuck up your own WWE career all you want, but when it starts effecting mine that's when we have a problem.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That's funny.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess we wont "Find" Evan anymore.He'll be buried by someone(HHH) and then released


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Evan Bourne apologized on twitter
> 
> http://twitter.com/findevan
> 
> Do you accept his apology?


I don't accept apologies from pathetic snitches.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope he gets fired. He's worthless.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Vic said:


> Kharma's such a bitch, and let's be honest here people. There's an extremely high chance that R-Truth wouldn't been suspended if Bourne hadn't opened his mouth, sad that the Wellness Policy has those double standards but true.


*KHARMA IS NOT A BITCH!*


She's actually a nice lady who got pregnant. 



But in all seriousness, somewhere out there...Ron Killings is like *"HAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAH!!! FUCK YOU, EVAN, YOU BITCH-ASS SNITCH!!"* or something.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS: R-TRUTH SNITCHES BACK ON BOURNE


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why do I feel you're only angry at Bourne snitching because he did it to your boy Truth?

The whole "snitching" stigma today is so fucking dumb but whatever.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

How old is this guy again?


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

What if it IS all a work?

Just another thing to mess up the tag division and piss off the IWC lol.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> BREAKING NEWS: R-TRUTH SNITCHES BACK ON BOURNE


If he could've, I bet he would've. But Bourne was stupid enough to get caught regardless.




Winning™ said:


> Why do I feel you're only angry at Bourne snitching because he did it to your boy Truth?
> 
> The whole "snitching" stigma today is so fucking dumb but whatever.


You feel that way because It's true. 


But also because that suspension for Truth basically ended his days as a HEEL. So forgive me if I'm a bit BITTER at the whiny little shit who practically turned Truth back into a FACE character. Thank god they at least let him keep the Crazy gimmick(and he's somehow making it work).....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So did Bourne really snitch on Truth or is that all hearsay?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

How retarded can someone be? :lmao


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh well, not a big loss. Hopefully Kofi can get back on track though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ManicPowerBomb said:


> Well he obviously knew he was going to lose the titles, which is the reason for the second suspension, he simply doesn't give a flying fuck about WWE now and probably wants to get future endeavored, don't blame the guy really I'm sure he had his reasons and not just did it do it kinda deal. Still not the best way to go about it but oh well. Best of luck Matt Sydal.


And what kind of attitude is this showing future employers? Oh Evan starts using drugs and throwing public twitter bitchfests when things dont go his way, so he throws the toys out the pram like a fucking 2 year old. I sure as hell wouldnt hire Evan his attitude and behaviour are appaling


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Evan probably did snitch on R Truth.


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> *In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE (NYSE:WWE) has suspended Matthew Korklan (Evan Bourne®) for 60 days effective Tuesday, January 17 for his second violation of the company’s policy. *
> 
> http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2012/2012_01_17.jsp
> 
> Well there is your answer for the title switch


Hmmmm guess he's been taking advance from the hardy boy's oh well no big loss he'll end up on TNA


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

OH MY GOD TAZZ! TAZZ! WHAT IS AIR BOURNE DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE!?
ahaha Im really getting sick of using those quotes.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Fishsticks said:


> "And I would like to take this time to wish Evan Bourne all the best in his future endeavors."


After HHH pedigrees him please.


----------



## NickTheViper (Apr 20, 2011)

Or this is a work, and he'll come back just as illusional as R-truth and make a little jimmy tag team(A)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

EnglishWrestling said:


> After HHH pedigrees him please.


Then stuffs him in a crate with the label "Please return to TNA"

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

So, I take it he's purposely trying to get himself fired?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> So, I take it he's purposely trying to get himself fired?


Yes it would appear that way, the midget with a attitude problem also seems to think he's a rebellious leader trying to fight the system. Hopefully, 'the system' aka Triple H will fire his druggie ass.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Stupid Evan.

Nothing more needs to be said, could have had a hell of a career but he's smoked it all away.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Virgil_85 said:


> So, I take it he's purposely trying to get himself fired?


Possibly, but I don't see the reason. It just ruins his chances of getting back into the WWE. At least ride out the rest of the contract without acting like a bitch.


----------



## Cocoa_Napalm (Aug 20, 2011)

Evan Bourne is the PG Era's Sean Waltman. I bet when he comes back he'll actually get X-Pac heat.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Evan back to back champion...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

If I was Kofi Kingston, I'd be fuming...then again that is where the whole problem seems to have started for Evan.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NickTheViper said:


> Or this is a work, and he'll come back just as *illusional* as R-truth and make a little jimmy tag team(A)



No such word.


"Delusional" is the word you're looking for.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Whatever.

If it's weed (it is) good on him. It's the most useful medicinal painkiller that you can't get addicted to. He can probably do better on the indies rather than jobbing in WWE.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Kofi needs to go into management's office and shit on them for continuing to team him up with this bum.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Whatever.
> 
> *If it's weed (it is) good on him*. It's the most useful medicinal painkiller that you can't get addicted to. He can probably do better on the indies rather than jobbing in WWE.


Yeah, he took the oportunity to spark some life back into the tag team division and have some direction and attention as part of the biggest wrestling company in the world, and threw it away (twice) for weed, also leaving Kofi Kingston who has done nothing wrong stranded in no-mans land.

So what if weed is a wodnerful painkiller, his employers forbid it and he went against that. He's an idiot, plain and simple.

And, define "do better".


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> Yeah, he took the oportunity to spark some life back into the tag team division and have some direction and attention as part of the biggest wrestling company in the world, and threw it away (twice) for weed, also leaving Kofi Kingston who has done nothing wrong stranded in no-mans land.
> 
> So what if weed is a wodnerful painkiller, his employers forbid it and he went against that. He's an idiot, plain and simple.
> 
> And, define "do better".


Yeah if you work for any company that has a drug policy dont be a donut and DONT DO DRUGS..:no:

The tit only just came back snd did it again so no his apology is meaningless since the penis didnt learn his lesson


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah if you work for any company that has a drug policy dont be a donut and DONT DO DRUGS..:no:
> 
> *The tit only just came back snd did it again so no his apology is meaningless since the penis didnt learn his lesson*


Tit?

Penis?



Are you feeling frisky, Flawless?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gingermadman said:


> Whatever.
> 
> If it's weed (it is) good on him. It's the most useful medicinal painkiller that you can't get addicted to. He can probably do better on the indies rather than jobbing in WWE.


You make it seem like weed is completely harmless which isn't true at all. Plus he was using synthetic weed which is different.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus. :lmao

Disappointing because I like his work but goddamn.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Whatever.
> 
> If it's weed (it is) good on him. It's the most useful medicinal painkiller that you can't get addicted to. He can probably do better on the indies rather than jobbing in WWE.


Yep, good for him, good for embarrassing himself and the company, and responsible for getting both him and Kofi buried.

Thanks for the red rep for calling Evan Bourne a 'druggie' which he is, as you said in the rep 'I hope you never drink or smoke' I wont, because I realize the damage it can do to yourself and others. My dad has smoked his whole life, he could develop lung cancer at any second, I don't want to take that risk.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Whatever.
> 
> If it's weed (it is) good on him. It's the most useful medicinal painkiller that you can't get addicted to. He can probably do better on the indies rather than jobbing in WWE.


Yep, good for him, good for embarrassing himself and the company, and responsible for getting both him and Kofi buried.

Thanks for the red rep for calling Evan Bourne a 'druggie' which he is. As you said in the rep 'I hope you never drink or smoke' I wont, because I realize the damage it can do to yourself and others. My dad has smoked his whole life, he could develop lung cancer at any moment, I don't want to take that risk.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Unbelievable.

What the fuck is Evan doing? He should feel like shit right now, not because he got suspended, but because he ruined both Kofi's push and pretty much screwed up the entire push of the Tag Team Titles.

So stupid. There's only so much your fans can tolerate before they can only shake their heads. What a dumb thing to do.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

What an idiot. Not only did he screw himself but Kofi as well with his actions.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

rise said:


> Yep, good for him, good for embarrassing himself and the company, and responsible for getting both him and Kofi buried.
> 
> Thanks for the red rep for calling Evan Bourne a 'druggie' which he is, as you said in the rep 'I hope you never drink or smoke' I wont, because I realize the damage it can do to yourself and others. My dad has smoked his whole life, he could develop lung cancer at any second, I don't want to take that risk.


Wait! You got red-repped FOR *THAT*? 

How utterly retarded of that guy. :no:


I can only think of one other poster out there who does dumb things like that...


Well anyway....Soon Evan Bourne will be FE'd and the world will be a better place.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

To the people saying "meh pot is harmless" what ifyou wrestled a guy doped up to the eyes and he botches a move, and puts you in a wheelchair for life and then you end up losing your home or familybecause you cant work...would you still say pt is harmless?

No because the fact is if a guy wants to do drugs, fine but when a company suspends you and barely weeks later you get suspened again then im sorry but if you are putting getting high above a career many would kill to have...you should have learned the lesson and Evan is doomed to keep repeating this mstake


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> To the people saying "meh pot is harmless" what ifyou wrestled a guy doped up to the eyes and he botches a move, and puts you in a wheelchair for life and then you end up losing your home or familybecause you cant work...would you still say pt is harmless?
> 
> No because the fact is if a guy wants to do drugs, fine but when a company suspends you and barely weeks later you get suspened again then im sorry but if you are putting getting high above a career many would kill to have...you should have learned the lesson and Evan is doomed to keep repeating this mstake


If Evan goes to TNA, he can get busted as many times as he wants and they'll still keep bringing him back even if he showed up to work under the influence.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Fucking hell Evan :/


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Wait! You got red-repped FOR *THAT*?
> 
> How utterly retarded of that guy. :no:
> 
> ...



Yes, and I thought he was genuinely offended by the comment. However, by saying 'good on him' for Evan Bourne breaking the wellness policy twice - confirms he is retarded - so I'm not to bothered by it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> If Evan goes to TNA, he can get busted as many times as he wants and they'll still keep bringing him back even if he showed up to work under the influence.


:no:

And this sums up the crux of the problem with drugs in wrestling they should just blackball those that cant stay clean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :no:
> 
> And this sums up the crux of the problem with drugs in wrestling they should just blackball those that cant stay clean


Also sums up how shit TNA are as a wrestling company, as they allow the likes of Jeff Hardy to get as high as fuck on any drugs he wants and yet he is still allowed to come to work.

However, when it's clearly obviously you're on drugs when you're wrestling, you get this scenario:


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> To the people saying "meh pot is harmless" what ifyou wrestled a guy doped up to the eyes and he botches a move, and puts you in a wheelchair for life and then you end up losing your home or familybecause you cant work...would you still say pt is harmless?


It's not like we're being told he was smoking before matches, we just know he got high at one point or another. Or several, evidently. 

It's also very unlikely that that sort of intoxication would dramatically affect the performance of someone who was used to it. I get where you're coming from, I'm completely against the use of ANY drugs prior to in-ring work, but I don't think it would end up causing a problem. It's just silly to take the risk that it might, however small.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

faceface said:


> It's not like we're being told he was smoking before matches, we just know he got high at one point or another. Or several, evidently.
> 
> It's also very unlikely that that sort of intoxication would dramatically affect the performance of someone who was used to it. I get where you're coming from, I'm completely against the use of ANY drugs prior to in-ring work, but I don't think it would end up causing a problem. It's just silly to take the risk that it might, however small.



Whether it causes a problem or not isn't the issue here.

Evan BROKE...THE...RULES. Not once...but TWICE now! 

And now he's paying the price and may end up paying a STEEP ONE(getting fired) in the end.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

maybe he wants to be fired


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Dusty Roids said:


> maybe he wants to be fired


There are quicker ways of getting fired instead of failing wellness tests.


----------



## AzureShark (Jan 13, 2012)

Idiot. Guess his career has gone down the drain. WWE Superstars is calling his name.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Whether it causes a problem or not isn't the issue here.
> 
> Evan BROKE...THE...RULES. Not once...but TWICE now!
> 
> And now he's paying the price and may end up paying a STEEP ONE(getting fired) in the end.



So, so incredibly rare that I agree with you, but I agree 100% with this statement.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> :no:
> 
> And this sums up the crux of the problem with drugs in wrestling they should just blackball those that cant stay clean


If they did, Orton would not have been anywhere near the main-event. Orton's on two Wellness Policy strikes as well, same as Bourne.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> If they did, Orton would not have been anywhere near the main-event. Orton's on two Wellness Policy strikes as well, same as Bourne.


Too bad WWE actually see value in Randy Orton, and would definitely keep him around regardless of any future wellness policy violations.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Power_T said:


> So, so incredibly rare that I agree with you, but I agree 100% with this statement.


Mind Blown. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

the pressures of a tiny guy trying to make it in a giants world

he was probably using hgh to help speed up his healing process


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn! Third strike and your gone evan! What a way to ruin your career you bust your ass to get!!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> If they did, Orton would not have been anywhere near the main-event. Orton's on two Wellness Policy strikes as well, same as Bourne.


Orton's 60 days was centered around his overdose in 06


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I believe weed should be legsl but what Bourne did was stupid. If WWE say don't do it you don't fucking do it you idiot whether you think weed should be legal or not. Also it looks like it was syenetic weed which is very different.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

If they swap Evan Bourne with Trent Barreta will anyone notice the difference?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The people who say weed is harmless [Which yeah, it is] are definitely missing the point lol.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Koko B Ware said:


> If they swap Evan Bourne with Trent Barreta will anyone notice the difference?


I would rather they used Trent the way they used Evan to be honest, the guy is just as talented.


----------



## Gimmick4Life (Oct 29, 2011)

Source WZ 
More Details Behind Evan Bourne's WWE Suspension

According to The Wrestling Observer, WWE officials were aware of Evan Bourne's drug test failure several days prior to the actual suspension announcement. As a result, WWE made the decision to pull the tag titles from Bourne and Kingston at the Oakland house show event, and reportedly sent John Laurinaitis to the show to oversee the title change.

At this point, it seems as if Bourne's return date would be 3/19, which could mean a serious pay cut for him should he miss the WrestleMania pay day in addition to The Royal Rumble pay day. At this point it is unclear whether or not WWE will book Bourne to appear on the WrestleMania card given that the event is so close to his return time.

As to the question of when WWE decides to suspend talent, it's being said that company policy is to suspend the wrestler, if he or she is currently involved in a storyline, at the TV taping following the Wellness Policy violation. This allows WWE to run an angle on TV to explain his absence and "tie up any loose ends."


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what a complete fucking idiot

Almost as stupid as that drug addict jeff hardy getting suspended weeks before mania and thus eliminating himself from the money in the bank match.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The people who say weed is harmless [Which yeah, it is]


No it isn't. There's no such thing as a harmless drug.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

tbh
it does not matter if its harmless or not
you are working in a company where weed (fake or not) is not allowed 
deal with it or fuck off


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> tbh
> it does not matter if its harmless or not
> you are working in a company where weed (fake or not) is not allowed
> deal with it or fuck off


This.

Or alternatively they can go to the terrible wrestling company known as TNA, who actually allow their talents to be doped up druggies like Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Less harmful than McDonnald's.


kobra860 said:


> No it isn't. There's no such thing as a harmless drug.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So....noone has any sympathy for the damage workers heap on themselves. Combine that with what IS legal and prescribed, not to mention the rest of the roster and their history with abuseable substances, not to mention Mason Ryan . . . I can't hate Bourne.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Synthetic marijuana, which Bourne is doing, is imo way more unreliable then regular marijuana. You have no idea what the synthetic stuff will do to you, or what the longterm affects are.

There is a reason the synthetic shit gets you suspended while the regular marijuana gets you a fine in WWE.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> No it isn't. There's no such thing as a harmless drug.




Sure there is. Marijuana has no direct lethal effects.


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think this is sad Evan has been Bourne again. 

Joking aside he is a great wrestler, with a big future. Do feel sorry for Kofi Kingston, i think he must be getting some sort of big push soon.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sure there is. Marijuana has no direct lethal effects.


No direct effects but over time it does things to the body.


----------



## havoctrain (Jan 30, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> No direct effects but over time it does things to the body.


No it doesn't,I know from experience.


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

I love Evan Bourne as a talent, but you can't excuse a guy who has a spot on the roster with the greatest wrestling company in the world, gets a significant push with a belt, & then messes up like this. 

He's got nobody but himself to blame and WWE isn't treating him unfairly. If he followed the rules, there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

what a dick!


----------



## DrHouse (Apr 2, 2011)

I was slowly becoming a fan of his, but to make not 1 but 2 mistakes back to back is ridiculous and shows how much he cares. He has 1 more chance with the 3 strikes thing the WWE has going, but if HHH really does hate him (I'm not entirely sure about that rumor) then he's as good as gone if not surely back to jobber nation.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> No it isn't. There's no such thing as a harmless drug.



I've never seen so many anti-weed people and 'do what your boss tells you' people in one forum before. Wrestling must attract the christan conservative crowd. Nothing against them as a Ron Paul libertarian just interesting to note. I do think it's less harmful than alcohol and will eventually be completely legalized and regulated though perhaps not in the next few years, probably this decade. As for the boss, I am not a yes man. I will do what common sense tells me to do, not obey every law just because it's there...

don't know how he's getting caught, but if they are just randomly drug testing him just for the hell of it, well that's not right... if they fired everyone who failed tests for pot that were given randomly at employers there would be quite a number of unemployed. As long as it does not affect work it should not matter. There's a no drug policy at our place.. not going to get hired with it in your system, but once you are in the door they never test again unless it affects your behavior at work. 

Law abiding citizens should have broad social freedoms when it comes to "victimless" crimes. Punish those who smoke pot, then go out and drive and get in an accident. That's a crime. Enjoying a joint after a hard week's work should not be. Alcohol, firearms, marijuana, etc. should not be outlawed as 'preventive' measure to protect real criminals from committing crimes. They'll find a way regardless.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

dissident said:


> I've never seen so many anti-weed people and 'do what your boss tells you' people in one forum before. Wrestling must attract the christan conservative crowd. Nothing against them as a Ron Paul libertarian just interesting to note. I do think it's less harmful than alcohol and will eventually be completely legalized and regulated though perhaps not in the next few years, probably this decade. As for the boss, I am not a yes man. I will do what common sense tells me to do, not obey every law just because it's there...
> 
> don't know how he's getting caught, but if they are just randomly drug testing him just for the hell of it, well that's not right... if they fired everyone who failed tests for pot that were given randomly at employers there would be quite a number of unemployed. As long as it does not affect work it should not matter. There's a no drug policy at our place.. not going to get hired with it in your system, but once you are in the door they never test again unless it affects your behavior at work.
> 
> Law abiding citizens should have broad social freedoms when it comes to "victimless" crimes. Punish those who smoke pot, then go out and drive and get in an accident. That's a crime. Enjoying a joint after a hard week's work should not be. Alcohol, firearms, marijuana, etc. should not be outlawed as 'preventive' measure to protect real criminals from committing crimes. They'll find a way regardless.


can i just say thank goodness for a sensible post!! i dont condone breaking the rules of work tbh, but i think some (well most) of the reactions on here are way OTT! Like i said before, i really believe there is far more to this story than meets the eye, and a lot of this may have to do with HHH apparent dislike for him; Ive learnt the hard way that if your face dont fit somewhere, or if someone takes a dislike to you then youre in for a rough ride!! Unfortunately, Evan has just made it very easy for them and for that hes a bloody idiot!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Didn't Brian Kendrick get released for something similar,except he was going to get a push for the wwe title?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

dissident said:


> I've never seen so many anti-weed people and 'do what your boss tells you' people in one forum before. Wrestling must attract the christan conservative crowd. Nothing against them as a Ron Paul libertarian just interesting to note. I do think it's less harmful than alcohol and will eventually be completely legalized and regulated though perhaps not in the next few years, probably this decade. As for the boss, I am not a yes man. I will do what common sense tells me to do, not obey every law just because it's there...
> 
> don't know how he's getting caught, but if they are just randomly drug testing him just for the hell of it, well that's not right... if they fired everyone who failed tests for pot that were given randomly at employers there would be quite a number of unemployed. As long as it does not affect work it should not matter. There's a no drug policy at our place.. not going to get hired with it in your system, but once you are in the door they never test again unless it affects your behavior at work.


I personally dont see weed as being that serious as there's been a few wrestlers who are practically potheads and they're fine. But at the end of the day rules are rules, at first WWE just used to fine people for weed until the guys kept paying it off like it was nothing, that's when they started enforcing it.

But I think WWE wants these test done immediately because they dont wanna wait until these drugs and what not start affecting the wrestler's work, they wanna stop it BEFORE it has a chance too.




lisa12000 said:


> can i just say thank goodness for a sensible post!! i dont condone breaking the rules of work tbh, but i think some (well most) of the reactions on here are way OTT! Like i said before, i really believe there is far more to this story than meets the eye, and a lot of this may have to do with HHH apparent dislike for him; Ive learnt the hard way that if your face dont fit somewhere, or if someone takes a dislike to you then youre in for a rough ride!! Unfortunately, Evan has just made it very easy for them and for that hes a bloody idiot!!


There's not really much more to the story.

Either he was dumb enough to smoke weed right after he just got back from being suspended or he was tested too close, which in that case isnt really fair.



lightfm said:


> Didn't Brian Kendrick get released for something similar,except he was going to get a push for the wwe title?


Yeah he was basically a pothead and wouldnt stop blowing. This was right about the time WWE starting taking the marijuana tests more seriously, so since he wasnt gonna stop they just let him go.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

dissident said:


> I've never seen so many anti-weed people and 'do what your boss tells you' people in one forum before. Wrestling must attract the christan conservative crowd. Nothing against them as a Ron Paul libertarian just interesting to note. I do think it's less harmful than alcohol and will eventually be completely legalized and regulated though perhaps not in the next few years, probably this decade. As for the boss, I am not a yes man. I will do what common sense tells me to do, not obey every law just because it's there...
> 
> don't know how he's getting caught, but if they are just randomly drug testing him just for the hell of it, well that's not right... if they fired everyone who failed tests for pot that were given randomly at employers there would be quite a number of unemployed. As long as it does not affect work it should not matter. There's a no drug policy at our place.. not going to get hired with it in your system, but once you are in the door they never test again unless it affects your behavior at work.
> 
> Law abiding citizens should have broad social freedoms when it comes to "victimless" crimes. Punish those who smoke pot, then go out and drive and get in an accident. That's a crime. Enjoying a joint after a hard week's work should not be. Alcohol, firearms, marijuana, etc. should not be outlawed as 'preventive' measure to protect real criminals from committing crimes. They'll find a way regardless.


Weed is obviously less dangerous than alcohol but there are still long term risks associated with weed. Whether you agree with the politics behind the illegal nature of weed or not, the WWE doesn't condone the use of weed whether it's synthetic or not. There are hundreds if not thousands of drug free wrestlers who want to be in the WWE yet Evan Bourne wants to squander his opportunity. If you want to be in the WWE, you can't use recreational drugs. It's that simple. They give people random tests because it defeats the purpose if you tell someone they're going to get a drug test ahead of time. 

I don't see weed being legalized anytime soon because there are still politicians who support the War on Drugs which hasn't really accomplished anything. I agree with you that it's stupid to throw someone in jail just for possessing some drugs when the jails are getting overcrowded and real criminals aren't being locked away.



iBeaDom said:


> There's not really much more to the story.
> 
> Either he was dumb enough to smoke weed right after he just got back from being suspended or he was tested too close, which in that case isnt really fair.
> 
> ...


It stays in your system for a long time and I'm pretty sure that the WWE officials knew that.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I liked AirBoom but I guess Evan Bourne prefers to go work 60 minute spotfest in front of a 1000 people. Quite frankly, I never cared much for him. Nothing but another vanilla midget, overrated indy spot monkey the WWE is better off without anyway. The thing is WWE does these indy midgets a favour by signing them yet they fuck it all up because they rather get that "This is wrestling" when it's nothing but a who can fly over the ropes the most times contest reaction only available at an indy show. Whatever, if he's trying to get fired it's not like anyone is gonna miss him.

WWE has much better home grown talent like Dolph Ziggler they can push instead.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> It stays in your system for a long time and I'm pretty sure that the WWE officials knew that.


It does depending on how much said person has been using it. For WWE not to know that is surprising and for them to have knowledge of that is worse.

I'm actually willing to believe Evan was re-tested too fast because it makes no sense for him to fail twice so quickly KNOWING how much of a mess that would cause.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> I personally dont see weed as being that serious as there's been a few wrestlers who are practically potheads and they're fine. But at the end of the day rules are rules, at first WWE just used to fine people for weed until the guys kept paying it off like it was nothing, that's when they started enforcing it.
> 
> But I think WWE wants these test done immediately because they dont wanna wait until these drugs and what not start affecting the wrestler's work, they wanna stop it BEFORE it has a chance too.
> 
> ...


I would guess possibly the 2nd one, but i would question why he was tested so close and for that maybe we go back to backstage politics? Synthetic weed does stay in the body for a long time, and a lot longer than the natural form, but he was an idiot to do it in the first place especially when the natural stuff only gets you a fine!!!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> I would guess possibly the 2nd one, but i would question why he was tested so close and for that maybe we go back to backstage politics? Synthetic weed does stay in the body for a long time, and a lot longer than the natural form, but he was an idiot to do it in the first place especially when the natural stuff only gets you a fine!!!


I would guess the second one as well because when you think about it, it doesnt make much sense for him to screw up like that.

The thing about synthetic weed was that it was supposed to go undetected in drug tests, but clearly WWE was a step ahead and managed to catch them.

I dont know if I would pin it on backstage politics, although that is a very clever and elaborate way to get someone fired.

But another guess would be the people who do the testing werent thinking when they re-tested him so soon.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rules are Rules and you don't need to be Christian to know that(according to that "individual" who brought politics and Ron Paul into this thread).

Evan broke the Rules and now he's paying the price.

And as far as the possibility of the WWE re-testing Evan too quickly goes :

If that was true, don't you think we would've heard something from Evan aside from an Apology through twitter??? 

I think it was apparent that he LIT UP...AGAIN! 

that idiot.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Rules are Rules and you don't need to be Christian to know that(according to that "individual" who brought politics and Ron Paul into this thread).
> 
> Evan broke the Rules and now he's paying the price.
> 
> ...


We did.

Take it as a rumor or whatever, but it was said on some wrestling sites that Bourne felt he was being suspended for the same incident. Of course he's not gonna say on Twitter WWE screwed him on a drug test, he'd be fucked.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> We did.
> 
> Take it as a rumor or whatever, but it was said on some wrestling sites that Bourne felt he was being suspended for the same incident. Of course he's not gonna say on Twitter WWE screwed him on a drug test, he'd be fucked.


Yeah i read that as well, the thing is we will never know tbh, although if he is released then i would imagine a few things will come out; Evan just needs to keep quiet, take the punishment, and work his way up again if its possible (and im not sure it will be tbh) 

He got a lot of heat from bitching on twitter last time so as you say, hes not going to say anything this time whatever has happened (still an idiot for doing it in the first place however)


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> *So....noone has any sympathy for the damage workers heap on themselves*. Combine that with what IS legal and prescribed, not to mention the rest of the roster and their history with abuseable substances, not to mention Mason Ryan . . . I can't hate Bourne.


It's not like Bourne had no idea what he was getting into.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> Yeah i read that as well, the thing is we will never know tbh, although if he is released then i would imagine a few things will come out; Evan just needs to keep quiet, take the punishment, and work his way up again if its possible (and im not sure it will be tbh)
> 
> He got a lot of heat from bitching on twitter last time so as you say, hes not going to say anything this time whatever has happened (still an idiot for doing it in the first place however)


Agreed, best to just do his time and hope he's not re-tested yet again....or worse, fired.


----------



## diestra408 (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you serius bro?
I think Bourne need a suspend


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

This issue isnt about whether pot should be legal or not the fact of the issue is when a company has a drug policy and try to help you not be on damaging drugs you do asd they fucking say...its disrespectful to the company to get caught not once but TWICE within a short few week period. And to those saying we should feel bad for Evan...errr no the pot fairy didnt tie him and gag him and force him to use he KNEW what he was doing. This is what bugs me about society we shouldnt feel bad a drug user got busted we should applaud WWE for trying to do something. There's a saying take responsibility for your own actions.

Clearly Evan doesn't give a shit about the company so why should WWE treat him with respect?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> This issue isnt about whether pot should be legal or not the fact of the issue is when a company has a drug policy and try to help you not be on damaging drugs you do asd they fucking say...its disrespectful to the company to get caught not once but TWICE within a short few week period. And to those saying we should feel bad for Evan...errr no the pot fairy didnt tie him and gag him and force him to use he KNEW what he was doing. This is what bugs me about society we shouldnt feel bad a drug user got busted we should applaud WWE for trying to do something. There's a saying take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> Clearly Evan doesn't give a shit about the company so why should WWE treat him with respect?


This.
I cant feel bad for him and yeah he knew that its forbidden 
Evan screwed Evan


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> This issue isnt about whether pot should be legal or not the fact of the issue is when a company has a drug policy and try to help you not be on damaging drugs you do asd they fucking say...its disrespectful to the company to get caught not once but TWICE within a short few week period. And to those saying we should feel bad for Evan...errr no the pot fairy didnt tie him and gag him and force him to use he KNEW what he was doing. This is what bugs me about society we shouldnt feel bad a drug user got busted we should applaud WWE for trying to do something. There's a saying take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> Clearly Evan doesn't give a shit about the company so why should WWE treat him with respect?


Well the guy in your avatar got chance after chance so I don't see the problem with Evan. He was already practically a jobber. They need Evan for the tag division/mid card.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> This issue isnt about whether pot should be legal or not the fact of the issue is when a company has a drug policy and try to help you not be on damaging drugs you do asd they fucking say...its disrespectful to the company to get caught not once but TWICE within a short few week period. And to those saying we should feel bad for Evan...errr no the pot fairy didnt tie him and gag him and force him to use he KNEW what he was doing. This is what bugs me about society we shouldnt feel bad a drug user got busted we should applaud WWE for trying to do something. There's a saying take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> Clearly Evan doesn't give a shit about the company so why should WWE treat him with respect?


I agree to a point, but my issue is the double standards depending on where you are in the company and also what is on the banned substance list; To me, if you are going to give a suspension out for Spice/Synth Marijuana then you should do it for the natural stuff as well, and not just give a fine!! If we are talking about there being an issue about Evan coming out stoned and endangering people then you would have to say the same about natural weed as well; Why just have a fine for one, and not the other; I know the synth stuff is stronger but to me its not the point, they are both drugs and therefore should be treated the same; In this case, sheamus (just a random example) could be stoned on weed every other night, and he can afford to pay the fines so everything is fine yet evan may have smoked the synth stuff far less and get 2 suspensions

Also, superstars higher in the roster are on 2 suspensions but the same heat is not put on them! Talk about the man in your avi, im an Orton fan but you dont see anyone saying he doesnt deserve to be where he is because hes had 2 violations? (im a fan so im not suggesting he shouldnt be) doesnt matter when they were its still the same amount! If Evan can clean himself up, and learn from his stupidity this time then to me he deserves a last chance to prove himself, thats if he wants to

Youre assuming he doesnt give a shit about the company? we dont know what his state of mind was,and we never will! I see many people in my job who have everything, yet tturn to illegal substances for so many reasons, and cant control there usage but they care very much about what is happening to them, and their life but need help!!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

This idiot has ruined Kofi's career (if it wasn't dead already), so I have zero sympathy. I wish him the best in all his future indy high school gym endeavours.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

rcc said:


> This idiot has ruined Kofi's career


Acutally I think Kofi's career can only benefit from no longer having Bourne holding him down.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Evan...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

whenever i see this thread i just always assume he gets suspended again and again and again.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm sorry but something stinks here....and it's the smoke being puffed from Evan's mouth. 

He thought he wouldn't get tested again so he lit up. And now he got caught....again. 

Too quick or not isn't the issue. The tests are done at RANDOM times. Evan should've known this and kept clean but he decided to give a big "FUCK YOU" to the company as some kind of protest by lighting up again.

It's that simple.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Well the guy in your avatar got chance after chance so I don't see the problem with Evan. He was already practically a jobber. They need Evan for the tag division/mid card.


Orton really has nothing to do with the conversation


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't read much of this thread but I don't understand why it has gone so long, I can't wait for Evan to get his third strike and fuck off, and take Kofi with him. I see so many people complaining about boring wrestlers with no personality and they love Evan Bourne, Then they bitch about boring wrestlers, with no personality and shitty moveset and then they like Kofi. Fuck the both of them.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> I'm sorry but something stinks here....and it's the smoke being puffed from Evan's mouth.
> 
> He thought he wouldn't get tested again so he lit up. And now he got caught....again.
> 
> ...


If the test are indeed random then why would he light up again?

And him being tested too quickly is an issue, because you cannot expect him to pass a test he just failed only a month earlier.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> If the test are indeed random then why would he light up again?


Uh...Because he's AN IDIOT? 

After bitching about how unfair life is on his twitter the first time, he never exactly struck me as mentally capable(let's just say that). :no:





> And him being tested too quickly is an issue, because you cannot expect him to pass a test he just failed only a month earlier.


Where is the evidence that he failed the test for the same fake-weed he smoked the first time? That's what I'd like to know.....

I mean you(or someone else) was implying how it stays in your system for a long time. I'd like to see some verification on that so I can agree with you(or whomever it was).


----------



## something_clever (Mar 20, 2007)

You know I really wanted to like Evan Bourne, but when the guy gets served his _second_ suspension just a few weeks from coming back from his first, it's hard to stay at his side. It's even more likely that his just gonna get canned, which is a shame.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Uh...Because he's AN IDIOT?
> 
> After bitching about how unfair life is on his twitter the first time, he never exactly struck me as mentally capable(let's just say that). :no:
> 
> ...



It was me that suggested there was a possibility he could have traces of the drug still in his system during the 2nd test; THC (the major component of cannbis) can stop in your body up to 3/4 weeks after you last ingested it; This length of time can decrease or increase dependant on strength, number of times and frequency of ingestion prior to you stopping; for example, if you are an infrequent user it can be gone within a week, if you used it frequently (ie every day) then it can be longer than a month; However, we are talking about the natural stuff here and the synth stuff is stronger, more addictive and also lasts longer in your body therefore it "may" be in your system for longer than a month; I say may, because its still being tested, and detection is still a bit haphazard which is why it is used more than the natural stuff;

Also depends on the test they use, if they use a urine test then its easier to paass, but i assume they use hair follicle or blood tests then they can trace minute amounts therefore he would be more likely to fail even after a longer amount of time clean

How do i know this? because i work with addicts in my profession; Can i verify it? just google the many articles about THC/Cannabis and Spice/K2 and you will soon find it

http://alcoholism.about.com/od/pot/a/marijuana_test.htm

(of course this assumes he was a regular user of either natural/synth stuff before he was first found out)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> It was me that suggested there was a possibility he could have traces of the drug still in his system during the 2nd test; THC (the major component of cannbis) can stop in your body up to 3/4 weeks after you last ingested it; This length of time can decrease or increase dependant on strength, number of times and frequency of ingestion prior to you stopping; for example, if you are an infrequent user it can be gone within a week, if you used it frequently (ie every day) then it can be longer than a month; However, we are talking about the natural stuff here and the synth stuff is stronger, more addictive and also lasts longer in your body therefore it "may" be in your system for longer than a month; I say may, because its still being tested, and detection is still a bit haphazard which is why it is used more than the natural stuff;
> 
> Also depends on the test they use, if they use a urine test then its easier to paass, but i assume they use hair follicle or blood tests then they can trace minute amounts therefore he would be more likely to fail even after a longer amount of time clean
> 
> ...


Tremendous!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Or it might be roids guy has looked a little more bulked up lately


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or it might be roids guy has looked a little more bulked up lately


Beautiful example of distortion. You see what you want to


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

lisa12000 said:


> It was me that suggested there was a possibility he could have traces of the drug still in his system during the 2nd test; THC (the major component of cannbis) can stop in your body up to 3/4 weeks after you last ingested it; This length of time can decrease or increase dependant on strength, number of times and frequency of ingestion prior to you stopping; for example, if you are an infrequent user it can be gone within a week, if you used it frequently (ie every day) then it can be longer than a month; However, we are talking about the natural stuff here and the synth stuff is stronger, more addictive and also lasts longer in your body therefore it "may" be in your system for longer than a month; I say may, because its still being tested, and detection is still a bit haphazard which is why it is used more than the natural stuff;
> 
> Also depends on the test they use, if they use a urine test then its easier to paass, but i assume they use hair follicle or blood tests then they can trace minute amounts therefore he would be more likely to fail even after a longer amount of time clean
> 
> ...


*Well he was suspended a full month plus the time after the suspension so I doubt that he tested positive for the same consumption. Plus how long had he smoked the weed before he got caught the first time? Maybe he smoked it and then was tested three weeks after... So in theory it could have been up to two months between the time he smoked it, got busted and then tested again. So I highly doubt he tested positive for the same incident twice. *


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or it might be roids guy has looked a little more bulked up lately


No some of the more recent articles have said it was for the same stuff

btw im not a huge Evan Bourne fan, im just interested due to my line of work


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well he was suspended a full month plus the time after the suspension so I doubt that he tested positive for the same consumption. Plus how long had he smoked the weed before he got caught the first time? Maybe he smoked it and then was tested three weeks after... So in theory it could have been up to two months between the time he smoked it, got busted and then tested again. So I highly doubt he tested positive for the same incident twice. *


However, he COULD have been tested the day after he smoked it the first time and he was suspended straight away (unlike R Truth) and then i would assume that he would be tested quite soon after he had come back therefore its possible it was as little as 5/6 weeks which in a lot of circumstances would be enough to be positive for the same offence -remember i said synth stuff remains in your body (even a very small amount) longer than the natural stuff

Again this is all conjecture, but just discussing it as a possibility, rather than me saying that this is the case;


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Beautiful example of distortion. You see what you want to




Guys Evan's size have been busted for roids or are you gonna ignore Rey getting busted or how about Jamie Noble? Total ignorant view that only big guys juice


----------



## tempins (Sep 11, 2007)

LMAO, he will be released soon and Kofi will be lost in the low-mid card


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

lisa12000 said:


> However, he COULD have been tested the day after he smoked it the first time and he was suspended straight away (unlike R Truth) and then i would assume that he would be tested quite soon after he had come back therefore its possible it was as little as 5/6 weeks which in a lot of circumstances would be enough to be positive for the same offence -remember i said synth stuff remains in your body (even a very small amount) longer than the natural stuff
> 
> Again this is all conjecture, but just discussing it as a possibility, rather than me saying that this is the case;


*Yeah what you're saying is possible. It's not probable though. For that to have stayed in his system THAT long he would have to be a regular user of the stuff. Not that one time thing. And if he is a regular user of the substance then he's smoked it far more times than he's been caught smoking it *which is usually the case with drug users... me included in that btw**


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

tempins said:


> LMAO, he will be released soon and Kofi will be lost in the low-mid card


If Stephanie McMahon wasn't so fond of him, he would definitely be released at this point. It's well documented here that Triple H isn't fond of him at all, and I don't think Vince McMahon likes him because he doesn't fit Vince's mold of what a professional wrestler should look like, nor do I think Vince cares for his style of wrestling.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah what you're saying is possible. It's not probable though. For that to have stayed in his system THAT long he would have to be a regular user of the stuff. Not that one time thing. And if he is a regular user of the substance then he's smoked it far more times than he's been caught smoking it *which is usually the case with drug users... me included in that btw**


Yeah i would imagine that is probably the case tbh, i cant imagine that that is the very first time he has ever smoked it; Not sure what the drug testing schedules are, whether they are every year etc but to have possibly smoked it again very soon after i suggest he may have a dependency, however mild, to it

not sure how i feel really, sometimes i agree with most that they should cut him free, but other times i think that if the wellness policy works both ways then they should attempt to help him overcome a potential problem rather than just let him go and probably let the problem become worse


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at Orton and Truth marks getting all judgmental over somebody failing a Wellness Test.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

lisa12000 said:


> Yeah i would imagine that is probably the case tbh, i cant imagine that that is the very first time he has ever smoked it; Not sure what the drug testing schedules are, whether they are every year etc but to have possibly smoked it again very soon after i suggest he may have a dependency, however mild, to it
> 
> not sure how i feel really, sometimes i agree with most that they should cut him free, but other times i think that if the wellness policy works both ways then they should attempt to help him overcome a potential problem rather than just let him go and probably let the problem become worse


*I agree. I hope the guy stays and gets some help. WWE pays for rehab for their employees so maybe he should take advantage of that and show that he wants to get help or whatever.

Orton has two wellness policy failures as well and he's doing fine now. But then again, Orton is far more important to Vince than Bourne is. *


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

rise said:


> If Stephanie McMahon wasn't so fond of him, he would definitely be released at this point. *It's well documented here that Triple H isn't fond of him at all,* and I don't think Vince McMahon likes him because he doesn't fit Vince's mold of what a professional wrestler should look like, nor do I think Vince cares for his style of wrestling.


Well documented? I would like to see this well documented report. Plz post your source that proves this is legit, not some dirt sheet speculation of what happens backstage.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I agree. I hope the guy stays and gets some help. WWE pays for rehab for their employees so maybe he should take advantage of that and show that he wants to get help or whatever.
> 
> Orton has two wellness policy failures as well and he's doing fine now. But then again, Orton is far more important to Vince than Bourne is. *


Exactly! does make me smile that certain people forget that Orton has failed twice, i do wonder sometimes whether they are subject to the same testing principles as the less valuable members!!

As for Evan, if he doesnt go to rehab (isnt that statutory after a 2nd failure?) then he doesnt deserve to be retained, and obviously wanted to be let go


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Verdict123 said:


> Well documented? I would like to see this well documented report. Plz post your source that proves this is legit, not some dirt sheet speculation of what happens backstage.


*lol more like well speculated. 


lisa, you may be right about the mandatory rehab after the second offense. That's a good point. Hopefully he'll get the help he needs and keeps his job. 
*


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol more like well speculated.
> 
> 
> lisa, you may be right about the mandatory rehab after the second offense. That's a good point. Hopefully he'll get the help he needs and keeps his job.
> *


haha i meant mandatory not statutory!! i blame the fact its late over here  yeah perhaps i should post in the unpopular wrestling opinions that i want Evan to keep his job, and come back to the tag team division!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> Exactly! does make me smile that certain people forget that Orton has failed twice, i do wonder sometimes whether they are subject to the same testing principles as the less valuable members!!
> 
> As for Evan, if he doesnt go to rehab (isnt that statutory after a 2nd failure?) then he doesnt deserve to be retained, and obviously wanted to be let go


Where's the proof he failed twice, he was only suspended once or are we ignoring his public addmitance he tried to off himself with a drug overdose...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao at Orton and Truth marks getting all judgmental over somebody failing a Wellness Test.


Why did I know you would take a jab at me?


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no sympathy for this jackass. What moron would throw his career down the drain for fake weed. So many people would kill for his spot. If they fire his ass, I won't complain. Shame as I was a big fan too.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Two strikes, one more, and you're out!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Has anyone ever really lasted long enough to take a third strike? I'm pretty sure Orton weaseled his way out of one or else he would've had 3, and I know Jeff Hardy would've hit three had his count not been reset when he left.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I wonder if Spice stays in your system longer than a month. I know it's a long shot, but I wonder if he's being failed for the initial smoking. I can't imagine that a bright guy like him would be this much of a dumbass


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> I wonder if Spice stays in your system longer than a month. I know it's a long shot, but I wonder if he's being failed for the initial smoking. I can't imagine that a bright guy like him would be this much of a dumbass


*lisa and I were discussing that very thing on the previous page.  It's a thought. *


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

what an idiot .. Jeff Hardy v.2


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Bourne deserves a shot at the WWE title when he comes back.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *lisa and I were discussing that very thing on the previous page.  It's a thought. *


Haha, the one time I don't read a thread before posting in it.

Oh well, I guess we'll find out if R-Truth gets suspended again, now won't we =P


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Haha, the one time I don't read a thread before posting in it.
> 
> Oh well, I guess we'll find out if R-Truth gets suspended again, now won't we =P


ahhh but R Truth is an a high profile series of matches and promos atm! so he definitely wont get suspended!! Do i sound cynical? hmm perhaps i am a little!!

I, like you, cant believe that after years of no hint of trouble all of a sudden hes had 2 quickfire suspensions! Doesnt make sense to me! I know i did read an article where a friend of his has suggested that he believes hes been caught for the same offence, but i dont think we will ever know (unless he is released)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Maybe he'll write a f'n book while he's all high on synthetic weed while wrestling in TNA with his new dealer...Jeff Hardy.


----------



## cambo92 (Jan 25, 2012)

He should go to tna....because if he gets suspended again then he's suspended for a year.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

cambo92 said:


> He should go to tna....because if he gets suspended again then he's suspended for a year.


Wat?


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

Now, here is something I don't under4stand... check the WWE shop: there's a brand new Air Boom shirt to sale on the "new and upcoming" area.If Bourne is on his way out, why make this?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Jack Spade said:


> Now, here is something I don't under4stand... check the WWE shop: there's a brand new Air Boom shirt to sale on the "new and upcoming" area.If Bourne is on his way out, why make this?


Money


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jack Spade said:


> Now, here is something I don't under4stand... check the WWE shop: there's a brand new Air Boom shirt to sale on the "new and upcoming" area.If Bourne is on his way out, why make this?


They ade the JoMo "We're gonna take your lunch" shirt 4 weeks before he left.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Jack Spade said:


> Now, here is something I don't under4stand... check the WWE shop: there's a brand new Air Boom shirt to sale on the "new and upcoming" area.If Bourne is on his way out, why make this?


Because they own the rights for "Air boom" ?


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Evan High Bourne.


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)




----------

